# Is this a good sign after a sweep or am I hoping too much?



## alasia

Hiya, I'm 40+6 and had a sweep at 9.30am (2 hours ago). 

The midwife said she could feel the baby's head and did "a really good sweep" but didn't say how dilated I was or anything like that.

Straight afterwards I had back ache and she said that was good, then ever since I've just had a tight, sore tummy.

The thing I'm wondering about is the bleeding - by the time I got home half an hour/45 minutes after the sweep, I had a patch of brownish red blood (more red than brown though) in my knickers that had soaked through to my jeans, the patch was about 3 inches round.

I put a pad on and had some dark red blood, about another 3-inch sized patch on the pad and then a manky dark red clot looking thing about the size of a 5p and looked like a blob of snot - but dark red snot obviously :)

I've phoned l&d just to check as my MW had said mucousy blood is normal, bright red blood is something to phone and check about - so phoned them as wasn't sure how bright red she meant - and they said all's fine just to rest and keep a pad on.

Is all this a good sign that something might happen soonish, or does everyone get all this after a sweep? Never had one before :)


----------



## glitterbug

Not certain about this but your cervix is pretty sensitive when you're pregnant and it wouldn't take much to make it bleed. It might be that mixed with plug that you're getting. 

I can say that once my waters broke, I bled a fair bit during my contractions and my midwife didn't have a lot to say about it so I gather it is okay?!


----------



## Linzi

I had a few clots of blood alongside my plug when I was in labour with my son. if you called & they said it's ok I'm sure it will be fine :) Good luck!! Hopefully not too much longer for you x


----------



## alasia

I'm sure it is fine, just want contractions to start! Lol...I'm so impatient :)

I'm booked in for my induction at 42 weeks though (next thurs) so at least that's something, would rather avoid it though as I have children already and don't want to possibly spend a whole day or even two away from them.

The bleeding has reduced now though but I'm getting BH everytime I walk anywhere so hopefully I might be in labour before the weekend - fingers crossed :)


----------



## glitterbug

All the best to you. Hope those braxtons turn into proper contractions for you really soon x


----------



## Loocyp

I had my baby girl on the 9th July and that'swhat happened for me I had a really good sweep started having bloody mucus and started getting my contractions that night - I was a week over due xx


----------



## alasia

Loocyp said:


> I had my baby girl on the 9th July and that'swhat happened for me I had a really good sweep started having bloody mucus and started getting my contractions that night - I was a week over due xx

Ooh fingers crossed then! Lol...although I'm only having red spotting now and not in as much pain as I was :(


----------



## vb032

Hiya, Ive just had a sweep aswell an hour ago and i had some tightenings straight after and now ive got the bleeding, Ive had sweeps before in my last pregnancy 1st one didnt bleed and it didnt work second one bled and had baby that night so hopefully its working for us xx


----------



## alasia

Did you get pains that stopped again with that sweep (the one that worked and ended up in your baby being born)?

The induction I'm booked in for next Thurs is an artificial rupture of membranes which I don't fancy much, but think I've pinned too much on this sweep working and jinxed it a bit! hehe.


----------



## vb032

Hiya no last time i had it done at 4pm and was in labour pretty much straight away!!
I have tummy ache and backache just now but its not too bad and i have brown discharge its like really brown with small bits in it tmi!!!
Is yours like this??


----------



## alasia

No, mine was more like period blood but just less of it :) It's really annoying that I had pain, pressure, tightenings etc for about 2 hours after the sweep and now nothing really, apart from still spotting red blood (quite bright red).

Ah well, maybe it will restart tonight - I'll get on my birthing ball when the kids go to bed and see what happens.

This is one stubborn baby! :wacko:

ETA: forgot to say good luck, I hope your pains progress into something :)


----------



## vb032

Thanks and Good luck to you :)
My pains have faded now aswell grrr just got a headache and cant get to sleep!!
Hopefully something will happen later today or 2mrw for us xx


----------



## SECOND TIMER

oh good luck girls I love reading threads like these remind me of what Ive got to come I went overdue with both of my other 2 so expecting this one to be the same  ten weeks or more till I meet my lil princess  x


----------



## tori_cottier

Dont panic girls, 

When i was expecting my youngest i had 2 sweeps one at 39w and another at 40w the second one give my symptoms just like you and then went but then returned early morning, 

I went into slow labour but didnt realise as they kept coming and going 3 days after the sweep my waters broke.

So dont give up on it keep active is the best advice i can give

Good luck for the next few days 

xx


----------

